# Apology



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

The other day I made a post about getting work out of Sandys damage. In hindsight it was a dumb statement. I did not intend to seem callous,I don't enjoy profiting from others misfortune I just go where the work calls. I have a tendency for putting both my Timberlands in my mouth at times and I'm glad someone apparently deleted my mistake. I'm sincerely sorry for offending anyone and did not mean to make light of a massive tragedy.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

The simple fact is that there is going to be a huge effort to rebuild and repair the devastating effects of hurricane sandy and it's gonna take skilled workers to do it. It's just a fact of life so no offense taken by me at least. If I was closer I would imagine I would be a part of the reconstruction. Here in colorado the main natural disaster we have to contend with if fire. Personally I have drywalled three houses, twice, that burned to the ground in forest fires. It is a tragedy but somebody must be there to do the work.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

I didnt take that the wrong way,I understood what you were saying......calls related to that storm started coming in today. we need to look at it as people are calling us for help and we need to make the rebuilding/water damage repair process as pleasant as possable for the ones who have had damage/loss.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Got a bunch of calls already, it's a huge mess here I live in long island and it is really bad here at the moment, just got power back tonight, but it probably will be busy around here for a very long time, on a lighter note.... God I missed the Internet.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fenez said:


> Got a bunch of calls already, it's a huge mess here I live in long island and it is really bad here at the moment, just got power back tonight, but it probably will be busy around here for a very long time, on a lighter note.... God I missed the Internet.


http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=16915

When It went black n white ..I had to explain the dust bowl to my kids.. Is history still a subject in school these days?:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=16915
> 
> When It went black n white ..I had to explain the dust bowl to my kids.. Is history still a subject in school these days?:blink:


So, I was sitting there laughing my ass off and Firefox crashed in the middle of it....I was like "NOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!" :lol:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just my luck...checked out Craigslist(yeah craigslist) for Jersey Shore and Central Jersey which aren't horrible far from me BUT JUST far enough to be better off getting a room AND every listing for work specified NJ and Ocean County license,etc.....and here I sit flat busted....Maryland didn't get much damage...did a few deep water basement patch jobs due to sumps not sumping....


----------

